# Job offer Singapore



## Gellis83

Dear all,

I have been offered a job in Sinagpore with a highly regarded firm of Patent and Trade Mark Agents. I am currently working as an Intellectual Property law specialist at Hill Dickinson (fixed term: 24th September 2010) and was previously employed as a trainee Trade Mark Attorney at Marks & Clerk.

I have been offered a 2yr contract with a salary of *SG$36,000 *- I would have to start as a para-legal and work my way up. I would probably be able to qualifiy as a Solicitor but would have to apply for an exemption (as the Univeristy of Hull is not "accredited") at a later stage, once I have gained enough local experience - the Singapore Board of Education has a wide discretion and I am unable to say whether I would be granted such an exemption.

I am eager to say "yes" as the offer is a chance of a life-time and I do not think one will come along like it any time soon. However, I have spoken with a trainee based in Singapore who told me that I would struggle on such a wage. Do you think this salary will cut it out in Singapore?

I am anxious to hear your opinions.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Lenochka

If my assumption is correct than this is annual salary....
then no way !

Yes, you may survive with a flat share somewhere...but you will struggle every month ! 
you need at least housing and health insurance taken care of...


----------



## Weebie

36k per year or per month?


----------



## Lenochka

He was employed as a trainee......so 36k per month surely NOT !


----------



## Gellis83

Weebie said:


> 36k per year or per month?



SG$36,000.

Thanks for your views guys. Job declined.

Kind regards,

G


----------



## Gellis83

Lenochka said:


> He was employed as a trainee......so 36k per month surely NOT !


Exactly. The salary (p.a.) won't cut it. I don't want to be struggling to survive each month.. I'm on a hell of a lot more now in Manchester and I'm struggling to survive!

Regards,

Greg


----------



## Lenochka

why would they offer you a hell of lot LESS than you have now ?


----------



## Lenochka

Singapore is nice....but ain't cheap......if you want a decent western style life and have some pints / drinks with a decent meal.....


----------



## Gellis83

*NEW job offer*

Hi guys,

firstly, thanks again for your views and comments on the first and original offer.

Interesting development chums - the lady I sent my "no, thank you" e-mail to has been on a short trip to Manila and as such has only just read my e-mail declining the original offer.

She has now offered me a _new_ job - she explained that the previous job offer was at a Junior Executive level and has stated that this new job would be at a Senior Executive level. The salary has now increaed to *SG$48,000*.

Do we think this would make life slightly easier out there in Singapore?

Look forward to hearing yor views!

G


----------



## simonsays

at 48, you will not be able to afford saville row suits, and dine in 5 star hotels, but I would hazard a guess that you can rough it out, if you are ok for shared apartments, and you don't have a lot of travelling / luggage.

Anyway, while here, you always have the option of converting to PR and improving your market rates .. 

Drop me a PM if you need specific pointers.

Cheers


----------



## Gellis83

*Job offer*

Thanks for your message Ecureilx.

I'm not the typical lawyer type who feels the need to purchase Savile Row suits and dine at 5* restaurants. An M&S Collezione suit and dinner at a "Hawker" centre will do me just fine. I'm not a big drinker and do not have a pre-delicition for ladies of the night, so I imagine I probably will be able to "rough it out," as you say..

Thanks again everyone,

Greg


----------



## Gellis83

*Finding somewhere to live*

Dear all,

I have been asked if I will be able to start the job on 4th October 2010. If I am to accept the offer, I would like to have a place to stay arranged before this date.

I wonder if anyone might be able to provide me with an indication as to the "cheaper" parts of Singapore - if such places exist. Given my salary, I do not want to be spending more than $1,400 (is this realistic?) a month. I would like a washing machine and furnished apartment, if viable..

Any tips/pointers guys?

PS: I do not require chandeliers, AGA, jacuzzi style whirlpool bath, maids or the like.

Greg


----------



## simonsays

You can find a master bedroom for rental, around 700 plus depending upon location. If you need a full apartment, you can try the JTC, but JTC is unfurnished.

It is tough to get a full apartment for your budget. Alternate, is to get here, stay for a few months, and then find somebody who can share the costs and get a full apartment.

Pricing - debatable, but housing board no-frills apartments go from 1,600 onward, depending upon location, and condos with swimming pools and gym go from 2,500 onwards or so ..


----------



## anneteoh

Hi
Congrats. One must remember that they pay bonuses as well in SG and npw that I remember, I had 3 bonuses a year and they came to quite a sum. You might find that your salary will get to over $58,000 more likely. I gather you can rent a small HDB or share a condo without much difficulty. Food can be cheap - but the variety is heavenly.


----------

